# Spacing Receptacles for 5/8 Sheetrock



## BaconK5 (Jan 21, 2010)

I recently sheetrocked a basement ceiling with 5/8 type x (not lightweight) and aside from being heavy it went well. I was going to use 1/2" on the walls, but after doing the stairwell with that lightweight stuff I'm thinking of using 5/8 everywhere. That lightweight garbage is so fragile it's just irritating. The slightest imperfections in framing cause blowouts, cracks and other defects.

Problem is that all my electrical boxes were setup for 1/2" rock. Are those little receptacle spacers worth using or are they too cheap and flimsy? i really dont want to move all the boxes out...

Anyone else have this much trouble with the 1/2 ultralight?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never had an issue using it.
There's no need for 5/8 on walls, unless it's a wall requiring fire code rated sheetrock.


----------



## BaconK5 (Jan 21, 2010)

As a followup, has anyone used the GP tough rock basement board? It's the only non-lightweight stuff that I can find. Is that any less prone to breaking all over the place?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Try a drywall supplier the lightweight garbage is all the box stores carry. To add to your list of problems with the lightweight they are now having trouble with painting it.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

They make a spacers to shim the face plates out, they come in packs with different sizes


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

scottktmrider said:


> They make a spacers to shim the face plates out, they come in packs with different sizes


Are these the spacers, scottktmrider?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You are talking an 1/8" difference. It would be barely noticeable.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I agree with gregzoll. The ears will still stop at the face of the drywall if you don't overtighten. I don't think you'll have an issue with the 5/8 thickness.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Not really jogr. In cases like that, I do not over tighten the screws. Just snug them down enough to keep them from moving, then use the cover to further hold the outlet in place.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Once agin, there's 0 to be gained and just more work and expence to use 5/8 sheetrock on walls.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

BaconK5 said:


> Anyone else have this much trouble with the 1/2 ultralight?


when i started working on my house 3 years ago. i was told here, that lightweight DW was just fine. i have and still use it. i will be installed several sheets soon. and i have no problems at all with it.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I hate hearing about problems with drywall. First it was the Chinese drywall that would crumble after a couple years........I had installed some of that in an office. Now it's the lightweight drywall and I just installed some in a house renovation. I can't win.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Absolutely in my opinion it should be banned. Besides the long list of problems with it, they are having trouble painting it. Looks fine when finished after some time shows streaks and lap marks. What it looks like is even after primer that it is absorbing into the drywall in places and looks streaked.

Also too easy to overdrive the screws, doesn't cut well, paper known to come loose along the cut edge. Tends to sag over time, no holding power, dings very easy.

A short time ago I needed 1 more sheet to finish a job it was 3 miles to HD it was 17 miles to drywall supply store guess which one I went to.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

BaconK5 said:


> Anyone else have this much trouble with the 1/2 ultralight?


Ah, well there is a difference between 1/2" drywall and 1/2" ultralight drywall  Just use standard 1/2" drywall.

Anyway, that's not what you need to know for right now.

In terms of connecting the outlets to the box and the outlet covers to the outlets, you should be fine, Everything should snug up against the drywall OK.

The issue I would recommend you look into is the electrical one, not the drywall one. I'm not sure if that is allowed by code. The whole point if using an electrical box is to keep everything contained, in case of a spark or a wire gets loose.

I know it might seem crazy to worry about 1/8" of drywall exposure, but some of the codes are like that. I wouldn't be totally surprised if I were told it wasn't allowed. I'd ask this question over on the electrical forum. As far as the drywall issue, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## wetech (Aug 4, 2012)

jeffnc said:


> Ah, well there is a difference between 1/2" drywall and 1/2" ultralight drywall  Just use standard 1/2" drywall.
> 
> Anyway, that's not what you need to know for right now.
> 
> ...


1/8th exposed drywall is ok. It it were 1/8th of open space or wood, that would be a problem.


----------



## mixup-fixup (Jun 21, 2021)

You can get 1/4 (2/8") ", 3/8" and 1/2" (4/8") rectangular hard plastic spacers. I've also seen some rubbery spacers that can slide over the switch or receptacle at the screw hole and space it forward of the junction box, so you could either buy 1/4" and 3/8" hard plastic rectangular spacers combining them to get 5/8" to get the receptacle flush with the surface of the drywall or use a 1/2" rectangular hard plastic spacer plus a small "rubbery" spacer to to get a flush mount. In any case, I'd definitely buy longer 6-32 screws though (such as 1 1/2" long).


----------

